# VEXILAR :: Who owns one ?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Who on this forum uses a Vexilar FL-8 for ice fishing ?

Any one try the new FL-18 ?

Puck or fixed ice transducer better ?

Prairie (Ice) Hunter


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

I have the Fl-8 and like it alot. From talking to the guys with the Fl-18 it sounds like a nice improvement over the Fl-8.

Dean


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The FL-8 is a great tool on the ice. It's increased the take of suspended crappies and bluegills dramatically for our group.

Hey, maybe like the spinning wing duck decoys, the state of MN should do another study to see if the kill is too high with their usage. Maybe they could ban them too, at least for a part of the season.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have an FL-8 and love it, i takes icefishing to a whole differnt level.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know how I fished without it. Checking depths and bottom structure on the fly saves a lot of time for a fisherman like myself. I constantly move, if possible, to stay with the fish.

Like FH said, for crappie fishing it's the ticket. When they start running suspended, you can keep your bait "in the zone" right above the fish and more often than not your bobber will drop.

Getting excited for crappies already!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I bought an FL8 after hearing one guy say he would turn around and go back home if he forgot his Vexilar. I can fully agree with him now that I've fished with one for 2 years. It lets you know whats happening down there!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

don't know how I ever fished without one....that and a noodle rod...wonder how may times I got bit without ever knowing....a must have for any ice fisher.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I agree. When the fish become nonaggressive, you can tell a panfish is actually mouthing the bait when the colors on the flasher come together.

Hey MN has discussed banning underwater cameras, but never the FL-8.

Saw some initial results on the spinning wing decoys - hunting was not too good - not sure they saw enough ducks to real test out their hypothesis.

The ban on spinning wing decoys was on PUBLIC Land only. If you had private pothole or field to hunt - no ban.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Gee, is anyone going to upgrade??? Got a used one cheap? :lol:


----------

